# adding probiotice, etc



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

now that i have jessie's new diet down pat, i would like to add the necessary supplements. right now she is adding prepared raw (about 8-10 ounces per day) and cooked organ & muscle meats (about 10-12 ounces per day). 

i would like to know what type of supplements i should be adding? i'm thinking probiotics, digestive enzymes, omegas, and vitamins? wondering which product line of these items is being used by any of you and how you came to decide on which manufacturer to use. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would check out Prozyme, a great probiotic. Had great results for Jake. Just started adding for Sunny, too.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is on Prey model Raw, seems to be very healthy on it. I add kelp, probiotic yogurt and pumpkin to his ground raw at night, and he gets 2 raw eggs (shells and all) twice a week. He is very regular  and has a lovely coat and VERY pearly whites


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am thinking of starting Swizzle on a probiotic. He had tear staining when he was teething and while it is better I want no staining. I don't like the idea of yeast around his eyes. I know Cho. Millie mentioned she used both Fortiflora and Proviable and liked both. Does anyone else have feedback on brands? Do you think this will help with the last of the staining? I have tried bottled water and he eats raw. I keep meaning to add yogurt but I always forget although there is some yogurt, pumpkin and cider vinegar in his Aunt Jenni food. I have heard Tums works but I am not sure what the dosage should be for a 6 pound poodle. I have not totally ruled out an antibiotic but for me that should be the last resort even if I use it short term.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you all for your input. i read a book recommended by chocolate millie called Raw & Natural Nutrition for Dogs - The Definitive Guide to Homemade Meals by Lew Olson, PhD. excellent book, btw. he breaks down al the vitamins and supplements that should be given for different conditions. he speaks highly of a company called Bertes for all probiotics & digestive enzymes. 

CT Girl, he addresses yeast infections. he recommends proper diagnosis of a yeast infection through a skin culture - basically to rule out bacteria. he says if yeast is determined to be the cause, remember that yeast thrives on sugar, so low glycemic meals are inorder. he says cleaning the area with oatmeal based shampoo followed by a rinse of which vinegar and water (one to one ratiio) will help. probiotics made from beneficial bacteria and olive leaf extract are great for fighting years overgrowth. he also mentions EPA fish oils - dosage 1 capsule (180 EPA, 120 DHA) daily per 10 to 20 lbs. probiotic powder, vitamin C & E. i don't know if you've tried any of these remedies, if not, maybe something here will work with the tear staining.

i'm thinking that most companies that made these probiotics and digestive enzymes and vitamins are reputable and trustworthy. i just have to see which one is the easiest to administer.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FortiFlora is very easy to administer! I is a probiotic that comes in individual packets for each day. You just tear it open and pour the powder on the food. I get it mailed to me each month automatically at a MUCH discounted price from petfooddirect. http://www.petfooddirect.com/produc...iets-FortiFlora-Canine-Nutritional-Supplement


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

cm, do you know if it contains digestive enzymes also? i guess i could just look it up? i also notice that vitamins C, E, and the Bs are recommended as well as fish oils. do you use any of those? i never got the courage to go full raw with jessie, so she is still getting prepared raw (8 oz a day) with barely cooked organ and muscle meats. every day there is a mix of heart, kidney, liver, stomach, etc. about 12 - 16 oz a day. her coat feels great and the regurgitation has just about completely stopped except for the occassional episode which is a result of her drinking water too fast or a too long car ride with too many stops & gos :biggrin1:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great point about the culture. I am assuming yeast because when I read up about tear staining on the Internet that is what they say causes the red discoloration. I feed Aunt Jenni raw. Looking at the ingredients I don't see anything that would have sugar in it. Maybe I will try the vinegar rinse with just his head. Sounds like I should get that book. Thank you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> cm, do you know if it contains digestive enzymes also? i guess i could just look it up? i also notice that vitamins C, E, and the Bs are recommended as well as fish oils. do you use any of those? i never got the courage to go full raw with jessie, so she is still getting prepared raw (8 oz a day) with barely cooked organ and muscle meats. every day there is a mix of heart, kidney, liver, stomach, etc. about 12 - 16 oz a day. her coat feels great and the regurgitation has just about completely stopped except for the occassional episode which is a result of her drinking water too fast or a too long car ride with too many stops & gos :biggrin1:


I do not add many supplements because the diet that I feed should be balanced. I do add fish oil, Vit. E (sometimes - if my fish oil does not already have it added), digestive enzymes (prozyme) and probiotics (fortiflora). 

I don't believe fortiflora has digestive enzymes added. If I needed to, I would feel comfortable only supplementing my dogs' diet with fish oil and FortiFlora. 

Your dogs' diet is different from mine and your dog might need different supplements. Because I feed a combination of a prey model raw diet (with lots of organ meat and variety of muscle meat) and premade raw (prey model pre made raw - Vital Essentials), I am confident that my dogs should be getting what they need. Because you feed a partially cooked diet, I don't know what you would need to add to the diet.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I add raw egg yolk 2-3 times a week. I make eggshell powder and sprinkle a little 2-3 times a week. 

I add salmon oil, cranberry powder (he's prone to UTI), probiotics (AM) and digestive enzymes (PM).


----------

